# Sled+roof= fun



## Peyton Price 17 (Feb 12, 2021)

This is me having fun,


----------



## Scra99tch (Feb 12, 2021)

Our pitch is about three times that, one of these days I am gonna show my 7 year old how its done.  

Just want a little more snow than you have.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 12, 2021)

I am no longer that flexible. Looks like fun.

Reminds me of a story, when the first sky scraper was built, of course someone had to jump off of it. As he was falling, people in each floor as he passed by could hear him saying, "So far so good!". After all, it isn't the fall that does you in, it is the sudden stop.

My knees hurt just watching that sudden stop of yours.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Feb 12, 2021)

‘This is at my friends house.  My house has a 30ft drop and a crazy steep pitch. Make sure the landing is soft.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 12, 2021)

That snow on the ground did not look very soft


----------



## savarin (Feb 12, 2021)

Ha Ha, not soft enough for me.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Feb 13, 2021)

benmychree said:


> That snow on the ground did not look very soft


About 3 inches in the first one


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 13, 2021)

People who live in places where it doesn't snow really can't appreciate how bored you get. I can imagine it's even so much worse for the kids this year without regular indoor sports....

John


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 13, 2021)

Ahh...I miss the good old days when injuries never slowed you down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabler (Aug 18, 2021)

Grew up in Duluth, Mn.  We had a fairly low pitch roof, and had to shovel it several times each winter or the snow load could collapse the roof.  Often by the end of January the snowbank around the house was high enough that you didn't need a ladder to get up on the roof. 

We'd keep the snowbank away from the picture windows, but the bedrooms really felt closed in when looking out the window was just a white snowbank.  Often we'd get a week where the temperatures stayed below -10.   Spending time outside was not a fun thing


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 18, 2021)

NOPE, Not ME. I don't bounce as high as I used to.


----------

